

Windows 7 will bring the 'touch' interface to the masses. Be prepared - urlwolf
http://windowsteamblog.com/blogs/windows7/archive/2009/05/27/introducing-the-microsoft-touch-pack-for-windows-7.aspx

======
jeroen
I doubt there are more pc's running windows that have a touchscreen than there
are iPhones.

Not that it isn't a nice development, but "bringing it to the masses" sounds
like typical MS marketing BS to me.

~~~
volida
Spare me with this fanboy criticism.

How hard is it for you to consider that if new laptops are going to have have
touch screen then Windows will make touch mainstream.

~~~
zimbabwe
It's not quite criticism. It's pointing out that touch screens _are_
mainstream. My immediate family alone has three. That's mainstream. Touch was
a huge deal in 2006.

~~~
volida
Obviously you have a different idea of what is considered mainstream.

~~~
GHFigs
Impossible to know since you haven't explained yours. All we know from your
comments is that anyone with a different idea is a "fanboy".

~~~
volida
Touch screen is a very broad concept. It has been applied in numerous devices.

In the meaning of being available in a mobile, yes iPhone may lead currently,
but I wouldn't consider a phone that has a price tag 900 euro to be considered
mainstream, just because 17 million people (as zimbabwe sais above) have
bought it.

My point of view is that in mobile phones, Nokia will be the one to take it
mainstream as their strategy has always been various phones models and cheap
ones.

However, since Windows will be supporting touch screen and Windows is 90% of
the market, obviously Microsoft will put touch screen in a lot more hands than
Apple.

Since no one can predict what will happen, this remains just speculation. But
my point is you can't consider mainstream something that only few can access,
at least currently.

~~~
scottymac
You probably should consider the definition of mainstream, since a price-point
really has nothing to do with its meaning. <http://www.answers.com/mainstream>

------
TomOfTTB
Touch is a cute trick but for the most part I don't think it will make that
big of a difference interface wise. In the end I suspect most users will use
it every now and then on photos but it won't significantly change the user
experience like it does on say an iPhone.

I made a post on my own blog not too long ago on why, after experimenting with
touch interfaces, I found them to be lacking in a PC enviornment. You can find
it here if you're interested: [http://www.tomstechblog.com/post/A-Quick-
Indictment-Of-The-F...](http://www.tomstechblog.com/post/A-Quick-Indictment-
Of-The-Finger.aspx)

(I link only because there's one small graphic in the post that I think makes
a big point and I couldn't embed the graphic here)

~~~
markessien
"Touch is a cute trick" is a similar statement to "No Wireless. Less Space
Than A Nomad. Lame.".

Touch will be the future of computing. The potential in touch and multitouch
is staggering, and Windows 7 actually brings it to people. The hardware people
will catch up next, then the software people will follow.

Microsoft are rich because they get where the trend is going.

~~~
TomOfTTB
You should write press releases. You'd be goood at it. But I'd be interested
in some substance. Why exactly do you think it's "the future of computing"

~~~
markessien
Because a large part of the interaction with a computer does not consist of
typing, it consists of pointing and clicking and moving stuff around. A lot of
these stuff being moved around can be done efficiently by hand motions - your
mouse exists because you like to push things around.

